# Site General > General Herp >  Reptile tracking software

## Marc from CT

Any good tracking software for reptiles out there? I see vyper software was sold so i need to find anyone. If you know of one please post a link to the website.Thanks Marc

----------


## jcpythons

www.herperpro.com

Coming Soon

----------


## jcoylesr76

i am using degei my self, mostly free unless you want to get into the scanner and bar coding stuff. 

http://www.degei.com/

----------


## SaintTawny

I use iHerp.com to track mine, the database is stored online but I'm pretty sure you can export to excel if you want. I've never tried. It's also a very friendly community, but you aren't obligated to participate, and you can keep your collection private if you prefer.

----------

CJ357 (03-23-2013)

----------


## Adam Chandler

iHerp.com FTW!

----------


## Rylmad

We use iHerp currently but are also testing a new program we found called Reptile Scan.  It is an iPhone application so not for everyone but it allows for the printing of QR codes that can be scanned.  

Reptile Scan

The features are still being built out but so far it is working well.  The developer is very responsive and has already added some things that we have personally requested.

----------

charlene.payne (05-29-2013)

----------


## MrLang

Does iHerp have feeding logs and whatnot? Is that what we're talking about? Or just to keep track of 'inventory?'

----------


## Rat160

> We use iHerp currently but are also testing a new program we found called Reptile Scan.  It is an iPhone application so not for everyone but it allows for the printing of QR codes that can be scanned.  
> 
> Reptile Scan
> 
> The features are still being built out but so far it is working well.  The developer is very responsive and has already added some things that we have personally requested.


SOOOO Excited when I saw this post. Ran straight to my iphone and looked it up only to find out they want 19.99!!!! Back to iherp I go..

Especially being a new program you think they would build up a little repor before charging that much. Either way would love to have it but not gonna spend that kinda money when there are perfectly capable programs out there for free.

----------


## Scubaf250

> SOOOO Excited when I saw this post. Ran straight to my iphone and looked it up only to find out they want 19.99!!!! Back to iherp I go..


They wanted even more than that when It first came out if I remember correctly and then they dropped it to like $6 and I was stupid and didn't run straight to some wifi and get it... Then it went up to $19.99 again... Haha



Send in your two cents! 
Http://Yourtwocentsworth.com

----------


## Wh00h0069

> Does iHerp have feeding logs and whatnot? Is that what we're talking about? Or just to keep track of 'inventory?'


PM me if have any issues finding a quality program. I am a software developer.

----------


## SaintTawny

> Does iHerp have feeding logs and whatnot? Is that what we're talking about? Or just to keep track of 'inventory?'


iHerp lets you track feeding (you can note refusals, and specify what prey items and how many), sheds, your cleaning routine, defecations, urates, regurgitations, breeding, laying, hatching, escapes, meds, vet visits, loans, weight, length, and there's a comments option where you can make notes that don't fit under a particular category. For example, I noted on the tracking for all my snakes the date that I moved them into the rack, what they had been in previously and what I moved them into. There's also a lineage database that I don't quite understand because I'm a noob but I'm sure there are plenty of people with large breeding collections who find it useful to avoid accidental inbreeding.

----------


## Scubaf250

I just started with Iherp yesterday. It seems pretty nice but I'm mostly only on my iPhone so I can't upload pictures.. They have great options though! Wonder why they haven't made an app yet. 


Send in your two cents! 
Http://Yourtwocentsworth.com

----------


## Rorschach

iherp is nice, but I lost interest. Now, if they had an android app I'd be siked!

----------


## WingedWolfPsion

I use Degei for tracking feedings and such, and iHerp just for the lineage database (which I think is fantastic).

I don't have a cell phone, lol.

----------


## M&H

I would be thrilled if there was an android app! I'm still using paper and a notebook because the laptop is a pain to drag around while I feed :Taz:

----------


## SaintTawny

> I just started with Iherp yesterday. It seems pretty nice but I'm mostly only on my iPhone so I can't upload pictures.. They have great options though! Wonder why they haven't made an app yet. 
> 
> 
> Send in your two cents! 
> Http://Yourtwocentsworth.com


I could be mistaken, but I'm pretty sure Aaron had said there was an app in the future of iherp.

----------


## Scubaf250

That would be pretty awesome =D

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

I use iherp. I love it. I just take my iPad into the snake room on feeding day and use the batch feed option and away I go! I had the pleasure of sitting next to Aaron at the last NARBC Tinley auction and he's such a cool guy! 

I did all of my breeding tracking in it this past season and as soon as they hatch, I plan to start using the lineage part. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## threezero

Any new apps on the market? I'm using the free snake keeper app on ios right now and would like to have more choices of stats to enter in. I would pay for reptiscan but it doesn't support ip5. Is the developer for this app still responsive?

----------


## kitedemon

I actually use reptile scan and love it very good. I am very excited for the new version. Friends use Degei pro but are talking of switching to reptile scan all you have to do is compare prices and reptile scan looks cheap ($20 to $1000) ! I didn't think the original price was unreasonable seemed quite fair to me (30 or was it 40$ I don't remember)

----------


## threezero

^ new version that's coming out? i don't mind spenting the money if continue updates are guarantee.i have on many occasion purchase apps that lag on updating once they got the money (whatsapp comes to mine). Is the new version gonna be ip5 compatible?

----------


## kitedemon

Yes I believe so it also has menue items that can be turned off and on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_threezero_ (12-14-2012)

----------


## RobertVDK

Just an update. The HerperPRO software has been "rebooted" by a group of developers/herpers. It's got a mobile feature that allows using a mobile phone, or tablet to track events and bring them back into the desktop application.

http://www.herperpro.com

----------


## charlene.payne

I use Reptile Scan and I love it.  Yes, you have to pay for it but it is well worth the money.  I love how easy it is to document stuff and keep track of my reptiles all on my phone.  Also keeps my room from being cluttered with notecards and paper...etc.  I love it and won't go back to the old ways.

----------

